# Problem loading 3rd party patches in Diva



## khollister (Sep 20, 2017)

I just reinstalled Diva over an older demo (Windows 10) and authorized it. I purchased several sound sets (TheUnfinished & Luftrum) and copied the patches into the appropriate folders. The patches show up in the Diva browser, the name shows as selected when I click on one, but they don't actually load - the info and parameters don't change and the previous factory patch still sounds.

I know I have them in the right folder since they do show up in the browser. Any ideas?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 20, 2017)

Restart DAW, make sure you have the latest version 3898 of Diva ?

I'm sure you'll get some hits on your KVR thread as well.


----------



## khollister (Sep 20, 2017)

Actually, I have 4078. And, yes I tried restarting Cubase too.


----------



## khollister (Sep 20, 2017)

I have one soundset that works correctly (Synthwave). Interestingly, the ones that don't work have patch names starting with "._" I have unzipped the files again but get the same thing.It's like the patches are corrupted somehow.

UPDATE - what is actually happening is I have 2 versions of every patch, the one that works (e.g. ARP Poseidon) and a second one that doesn't (e.g. ._ARP Poseidon).

WTH?

SOLVED! - I unzipped the files on a Mac and there were ._ versions of all the files which I couldnt see in the folder until I turned on hidden file visibility. What a moron!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks like Diva is up to 5541 (1.4.2) now btw with nks support. 
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=481455

Now if we could get Zebra 2.8 and Pro-5 with this new patch browser I keep reading about  I think Uli definitely needs a project manager.



khollister said:


> Actually, I have 4078. And, yes I tried restarting Cubase too.


----------



## khollister (Sep 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Looks like Diva is up to 5541 (1.4.2) now btw with nks support.
> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=481455
> 
> Now if we could get Zebra 2.8 and Pro-5 with this new patch browser I keep reading about  I think Uli definitely needs a project manager.



That's a beta. 1.4.1 which I have already has NKS support.


----------

